# Keeping Water From Freezing



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

As winter inches closer, i'm not sure how I would keep the water for my ferals from freezing. They use the shed for shelter and it's where I feed them too. There's no power in the shed either to have a heated water bowl, and to be honest i'd be afraid of having one in case something happens and an electrical fire were to start. Those that care for ferals, how do you deal with water over the winter? Do they just eat snow to get their water intake?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cheddar,
I use the heated bowls you can buy at Walmart, they're about 20 dollars, and the element is fully protected from any moisture. 
It only turns on when needed because of a sensor, very safe!
Do you have a covered porch or deck where you could plug one in??

I also have a different heating element I use in the big dish so the rabbits and deer can have a drink!
I'll be setting it up, probably tomorrow, I'll take a couple of pictures so you can see how I weather proof the cords, where they plug in to each other, since I do need to use an extension cord for that one!
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought a heated pad for Mr. Casper a few years ago, but the outlet on my deck didn't work, so I ran an extension cord from my kitchen. The problem was that the door wouldn't fully close, because it was one of those heavy duty, grounded extension cords. 

Problem? Did I say problem? I just lived with the door never quite shutting for 3 years. LOL. I figured I was on the second floor, and any intruder would have to figure out the pet gate first - and no one can figure out that pet gate. Not very energy efficient for me, but it worked. 

Not saying that you should do the same, Cheddar, but if you have an outdoor outlet, and the shed's not too far, you might be able to use a heated bowl. And actually, if you want one, let me know - seriously. I bought one for Mr. Casper but never ended up using it. It's been sitting in my closet for 4 years.

Otherwise, some people have suggested putting one bowl inside a larger one, with styrofoam in between, because it insulates well and it would at least take longer for the water to freeze. I think one person used a tire somehow, though I don't remember the specifics. I don't know exactly where the threads are, but you could try a forum search.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I didn't make it in time, to set up my other water heater the snow got here first...once it melts, I'll get my other set-up, set up!!


----------

